# Favorite Christmas/Holiday Songs!



## iffy525 (Dec 5, 2009)

Post your favorite Christmas/Holiday songs!

*Mannheim Steamroller - God Rest Ye Merry Gentlemen*


*Trans-Siberian Orchestra - Christmas Canon Rock*


----------



## GameSoul (Dec 5, 2009)

Jingle bells
12 days of Christmas
Silent Night
Santa Claus is Coming to Town

lol classics ftw.


----------



## Hop2089 (Dec 6, 2009)

There's a thread for Holiday Songs already on the forum.


----------



## iffy525 (Dec 6, 2009)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> There's a thread for Holiday Songs already on the forum.


Ah, didn't see it.  

Mods, this topic can be closed.


----------

